
An introduction to Scuttlebutt, the lovely decentralized social network [video] - alannallama
https://vimeo.com/236358264
======
CarolineW
An 11 minute video? No transcript? No subtitles?

Really?

~~~
alannallama
Feel free to volunteer to write subtitles! I'm sure the filmmaker would
appreciate the help.

